# اسئلة صريحة واجابات مريحة للقس تادرس عطيةالله



## النهيسى (18 أكتوبر 2009)

س 1 كيف نختار شريك الحياة ؟
اخى ................ اختى
كم نلاقى من تشتيت فى العقل والفكر ونحن فى مرحلة الاعداد الذهنى لاختيار من سيشاركنا حياتنا وكم نعانى من الضيق ونحن نقف امام هذة الخطوة ثابتين ولا ندرك ما بوسعنا ان نفعلة او لا نفعلة.
فالبنت تظل ساكنة منتظرة انسان فى مخيلتها اوصاف لة ولكن هل سياتى باوصافة ام سيختلف ؟ ليس لديها القدرة على اجابة سؤال مثل هذا .
اما الشاب فيقف متحير ماهى الاوصاف المناسبة لى .بنت ربنا ام على خلق ام من عائلة محترمة ام اريدها غنية لترفع من مستواى المادى ولا تحملنى اعباء فوق طاقتى ام ... ام ......الخ .

ومع ضغط الاهل والاصدقاء والاقارب على هذا الموضوع وخصوصا لو هناك تفضيلات مما حولنا لاشخاص من اختيارهم فهذا يجعل العقل يشرد بعيدا ولا يعى ماذا يفعل ؟؟؟؟

لهذا قراءت لكم كتابا به اكثر من 80 سؤال عن مرحلة ماقبل الخطوبة واثناءها وسابداء فى سرد كل سؤال باجابتة كما وضحها لنا الكاتب القس تادرس عطيةالله فى شكل حلقات وكل سؤال فى حلقة لكى اتيح الفرصة للجميع للتعليق والرد والسؤال . ربنا يعطى الجميع بركة ونكون سبب بركة للجميع .



س 1 كيف نختار شريك الحياة ؟

هناك اعتبارات يجب مراعاتها عند اختيار شريك الحياة ومن اهمها : -

1 - التأنى والتدقيق فى البحث والاختيار : (فانظروا كيف تسلكون بالتدقيق كجهلاءبل كحكماء)"اف 5 : 15"

2 - طلب مشورة الله بالصوم والصلاة : كقول الكتاب
--- ( لتختبروا ماهى ارادة الله الصالحة المرضية الكاملة ) " رو 12 : 2 "
--- ( البيت والثروة ميراث من الاباء اما الزوجة المتعقلة فمن عند الرب ) " ام 19 : 14 "
--- ( الرب اله السماء .. هو يرسل ملاكه امامك فتاخذ زوجة لابنى من هناك ) " تك 24 : 7 "

3 - اخذ بركة ورضا الوالدين : وهو ما يجنب الاسرة متاعب فى المستقبل ويدعم السلام العائلى .

4 - تقارب المستوى الثقافى والاجتماعى للطرفين بقدر الامكان .

5 - عدم اعطاء المال والممتلكات المادية الاعتبارات الاول : متذكرين قول الكتاب ( محبة المال اصل كل الشرور الذى اذا ابتغاه قوم ضلوا عن الايمان وطعنوا انفسهم باوجاع كثيرة ) " 1تى 6 : 10 "

6 - الاهتمام بجمال الروح وليس بجمال الجسد متذكرين ( امرأه فاضلة من يجدها لان ثمنها يفوق اللالئ اما المرأه المتقية الرب فهى تمدح ) " ام 31 :10 - 30 "

7 - عدم مغالاة كل طرف فى الشروط التى يتطلبها من الاخر : بل على العكس يجب على كل منهما ان يبحث فيما يمكنة ان يقدمه للاخر .

8 - توفر الاقتناع والارتياح النفسى عند كل طرف نحو الطرف الاخر : حيث ان الزواج هو رحلة حياة الزوجين ولن تكون هذة الرحلة مريحة وبهية الا اذا توفر الاقتناع من البداية .




س 2 ما هى دوائر الاختيار التى يمكن ان يختار منها الانسان شريك حياتة ؟



وهنا يجيب الكاتب قائلا دوائر الاختيار كثيرة ومتعددة واهمها :-

اولاً : مجال الاقارب : وهو مجال اهم ما يستهوى الناس فية تطبيق مبداء زيتنا فى دقيقنا دون النظر لاضرارة لذا ينصح بالكشف الطبى قبل الزواج فى كل الحالات وخصوصا فى حالات زواج الاقارب .

ثانياً : مجال العمل : وهو مجال يلتقى فية شاب بفتاة فى نفس مجال عملة يتعرف عليها ويعجب بها وهنا يشير الكاتب - بان يجب الا تطول فترة العلاقة وان تتم الخطبة فى اقرب وقت خوفا من كلام الناس .

ثالثاً : مجال الدراسة وهى ان يكون الاثنان فى نفس الجامعة او الكلية او المعهد الدراسى ويشير الكاتب ان لا يجب ان يفكر الاثنين فى هذا الامر الا بعد انتهاء الدراسة تماما وبداء فترة تحمل المسئولية

رابعاً : مجال الكنيسة الكنيسة بجوها الطاهر تعتبر احسن مكان لاختيار شريك الحياة وما اسعد ذلك الشاب الذى يرتبط ببنت من بنات ربنا تعيش الايمان الحقيقى وتحيا الطاعة والقداسة فابحث عن البيئة الصالحة والجو النقى الذى تختار منه حتى يكون لك الخير فيباركك الرب فتثمروا وتكثروا وتملؤ الارض ( تك 1 : 28 )


س 3 ماهو دور الاسرة فى اختيار شريك الحياة ؟



يقول الكاتب ابونا تادرس

ان الاستراشاد براى الوالدين نوع من التكامل بين خبرة الوالدين ومعرفة اولادهما وبناتهما تكامل بين خبرة السنين والرؤيا الجديدة المعاصرة للحياة ومهما كانت وجهات النظر متباينة او متخالفة فالحب الذى يكنه الوالدين لابنائهما عبر سنوات التربية يمكن ان يوفق بين وجهات النظر ويحقق تواجدا لشريك عمر مقبول ومحبوب من الوالدين والابناء فى آن واحد .

هذا بالاضافة الى ان اكرام الوالدين يستلزم احترام رائيهما وتقدير خبراتهما والاستفادة بها مهما كان مستوى تعليمهما . اذن فيجب ان يؤخذ برائيهما مأخذ الجد من خلال روح الحوار الهادئ والمقنع .

+ المهم ان يتم الارتباط بموافقة جميع الاطراف وقناعة الخطيبين كلاهما ببعضهما .

+ ان يكون التفكير فى انها حياة مشتركة وليست صفقة مؤقتة .


منقول من كتاب اسئلة صريحة واجابات مريحة للقس تادرس عطية الله تقديم الانبا تواضروس اسقف البحيرة ( الخطوبة ) .



اما عن رائيى الشخصى فهو ان دور الاسرة لا يتعدى مرحلة الارشاد والاسترشاد فكل بنت ترغب فى ان تجد شريك حياة مستقل عن اسرتة تماما وذلك الشاب يرغب فى ان تكون شريكة حياتة مستقلة عن اهلها فى التفكير .

فهى لا ترغب ان يكون المسئول عنها بعد والديها زوجها واسرتة ولكن تحب ان يكون زوجها فقط

اما الشاب فلا يحب تلك الفتاة التى تكون اسرتها مسيطرة على عقلها ويظل يفكر فى كل زيارة لبيت اسرتها فيما هو الجديد الذى ستعود بة ليصبح مجال للشجار بينهما .

اعتقد ان الاستقال فى الرئى حق مشروع من الله لكل انسان من بداية الخليقة لنهايتها

ونصيحتى الى اخى الشاب واختى الشابة : -

مهما كان حبك لاسرتك وبالاخص والديك لا يعطيك الحق فى ان تجعلهما يختاران لك حياتك الا بالمحبة والارشاد ولا يتعدى ذلك حق شريكك ومحبتك له .

ونصيحتى لكل ابوين : -

ابى وامى اعلم جيدا محبتكما الكبيرة التى تكنونها لنا نحن اولادكم ومهما كان خطأنا جم وكبير الا ان كل ما عليكم هو ارشادنا بمحبة ودعونا نخوض التجربة كاملة وبكل محبة ايضا لابد ان تعرفوا اننا نحبكم ولكن هذا الحب لم ولن يتحول الى سيطرة او تسلط على افكارى وحق شريكى فى محبتى مهما كانت الامور الكتاب يقول ايها الاباء لا تغيظوا اولادكم ارجوكم تذكروا ذلك جيدااااااا.

منقول من كتاب اسئلة صريحة واجابات مريحة للقس تادرس عطيةالله

​


----------



## white rose (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع حلو كتير

النصائح المطروحة فيه كمان كتير حلوة 

و رايك الشخصياخ النهيسي كمان صح

الله يوفق كل شب و بنت لحياة زوجية سعيدة مليانة حب و تفاهم*


----------



## kalimooo (18 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا النهيسى

ونصائح رائعة

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (18 أكتوبر 2009)

white rose قال:


> *موضوع حلو كتير
> 
> النصائح المطروحة فيه كمان كتير حلوة
> 
> ...


*شكرا للمرور الغالى

العدرا معاكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (18 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا النهيسى
> 
> ونصائح رائعة
> 
> ...


*مرور فى منتهى المحبه
شكرا

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل يا النهيسى
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكـــرا

أخى الحبيب

للمرور الجميل

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك اخى العزيز  حقيقى موضوع فى غاية الاهميه
يثبت​*


----------



## grges monir (22 أكتوبر 2009)

لا نستطيع القول إن هناك أسساً وقواعد ثابتة لكل البشر في موضوع الارتباط.. لأن لكل شخص ظروفه التي تختلف عن ظروف الآخر، لكن هنــاك أمــوراً لا يجــب تجاهلها أو التغاضي عنها، مثل: القبول والحب والتوافق التعليمي والثقافي والاجتماعي، والوضوح والصراحة، وتوافق الخطيب مع أهل خطيبته والعكس.. وتوافق الأسرتين معاً.
فلابد أن يكون هناك قبول بين الطرفين، وقدر من الحب، لأنه بدون الحب لن يكون هناك تسامح أو غفران، وهما أمران هامان لبناء بيت سعيد.
- أما التوافق الثقافي والتعليمي فهما مهمان للغاية لأنه سيفتح مجالاً للحوار، ولغة مشتركة للتفاهم، وبخاصة مع عمل المرأة وتركها للبيت لفترات - من الممكن أن تكون طويلة - فهنا سيتفهم الزوج ما تعانيه زوجته.. 
- وكذلك التوافق الاجتماعي، فكلما كان هناك توافق في النشأة لكلا الطرفين، فإن ذلك سيسهل عليهما طريقة التفاهم ويجنبهما كثيراً من المشكلات، التي قد تنتج عن اختلاف البيئة التي نشأ فيها كل منهما.
- الوضوح والصراحة: فكلما كانت هناك مصارحة كاملة من جانب كل طرف، بكل ظروفه، فسيكون هناك ارتياح ووضوح أكثر.. وهذا شيء هام جداً كأن يكون أحد الأطراف مريضاً أو أن يكون أحد الأطراف يفكر في الهجرة في المستقبل، فهذه الأمور جوهرية، يجب المصارحة بها قبل الزواج.


----------



## النور الجديد (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*النهيسى سلام الرب معك*

*مشكور لسردك هذا لموضوع المهم وهذه النصائح المفيدة والتي يجب الاخذ بها وقرائتها جيدا والعمل بيها واتمنى من جميع الاعضاء الاستفاده منها*

*لك مني كل الاحترام*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## maro sweety (22 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسى كتير موضوع حلو 
وف منتهى الروووعة


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اختنا مارو

مرور غايه فى الكرم
​


----------

